# Hi to one and all!!!!!!!!!



## adl (Jun 24, 2007)

just like it says


----------



## Chaos is Born (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome, hope you find the answers and can contribute your own answers and wonderful input while your here.


----------



## soundlight (Jun 24, 2007)

welcome aboard!

and now back to a summer stock changeover...


----------



## Chris15 (Jun 25, 2007)

Welcome aboard!

What? It ain't summer... 'tis bloomin' cold at the moment... hope you lot are enjoying it though...


----------



## PadawanGeek (Jun 25, 2007)

Yo! What's up?


----------



## Van (Jun 25, 2007)

Chris15 said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> What? It ain't summer... 'tis bloomin' cold at the moment... hope you lot are enjoying it though...


 
Welcome aboard! Glad to have you here. 
Ignore Chris15, He's an Aussie and has backwards seasons.< and he operates on metric time> 'Though, he does a couple of good points, every once in a while.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome to the Booth,
This is a great time tell us a little about yourself, where you work/go to school, your key interests (and if Soundlight wasn't so busy he would have asked you to post any web links you might have for the theater you work in). 

I believe the fact that Chris is so cold has to do with that crazy metric system. Van did you know that it rarely gets over 40 degrees in Australia? On the other hand here, the coldest it got down to last night was 58 degrees! It's just one more way to prove that God hates the metric system.


----------

